# Imodium (loperamide) daily dose?



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Hellooo,My Doctor suggested I take loperamide capsules on a regular basis (daily) and it seems this is now what I need to do to stop having problem diarrhoea. If I miss out only one day it results in diarrhoea and that tumble dryer feeling - know what I mean? - Noisy rumblings even when not hungry, a bloated tummy and diarrhoea thrown in too! Just wondering if anyone else has been told to do this and if so, how many a day do you take to control things? Had colonoscopy and they found nothing abnormal so got a diagnosis of IBS.I also take amitryptaline but it doesn't seem to help much.And have tried probiotics but they don't seem to have helped much either!Roll on the day that they find a cure for us poor souls who have to spend our lives finding out where the nearest toilet is everywhere we go!!


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

I have tried the loperamide tablets without much success. I'm also on amitriptyline and the same can be said here. The one thing that did make a difference was the immodium syrup - it made me a whole lot worse! I think it is all down to the individual and their reaction to specific meds. When I was taking the loperamide I was allowed to control the dosage myself by taking them as-and-when upto a specified daily maximum. Probiotics didn't do anything for me either. Have you advised your doctor of this situation? If not, then I would - he may change your dose, or be able to offer you an alternative.Baz


----------



## Kirsty1 (Jan 14, 2009)

One of the GI registrars at the hospital said it would be ok for me to take around 5 loperamide a day!!!! Then another said it was not a good idea at all. If I did take 5 a day it would make me really bloated and ill. Even if I take the one to go somewhere like dentist/ hairdresser it makes me terribly bloated and gassy and usually it keeps me from going to the toilet for that day but I have the feeling that I do need to go







I don't take them every day as it is not the solution for me due to the reasons I have mentionedKirsty


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Kirsty, 'as-and-when' (like I said I was taking them) seems the best. Different people have different views. I think it may be fair to say 'the jury is out' on this. Have you tried upping your exercise? I don't mean running marathons or the like, but just a little, soft increase like walking or even swimming. An increase in physical activity leads to a better motility rate (the rate of transit through your intestines). This can help wind, bloating, and can help the body maintain a more natural rate of bowel movement (BM).Baz


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Hm, yes, have tried exercise, aerobics, running etc makes my gut wake up and off I trot to the loo! I'm trying to slow it down somehow and the doc said amitryp. was the anti-depressant that was best for IBS-D. Shame as actually really enjoy exercising but even if I go for a long walk it sets my bowels off!Are you clear of IBS now Baz? If so, how did you sort it? Or do you still have to take meds to feel better?


----------



## Kirsty1 (Jan 14, 2009)

I am the same the excercise makes my guts go faster then I need too! I walk my dog around the park most days but usually then need to aim for the nearest loo! Oh and have gas all the way around and I always hope to god I don't meet a fellow dog walker that wants to walk around with me and have a chat







I phoned the Guttrust helpline last night the nurse said I should get a Yoga dvd and have a try at that she said even 5 mins a dayKirsty


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Unfortunately not, my IBS is as bad as ever (I have written a 'blog' on it if you have trouble sleeping! - plus I have not been able to work for nearly 4 yaers). I take 25mg tablet of amitripyline every night, and have done now for some time, but my BMs are still very unpredicable. My doctor had me try 50mg (double the dose) but this exacerbated all my symptoms. Loperamide is now off my daily meds --- I take 60mg of citalopram as an anti-depressant; and 2X30mg (upto twice a day) of codeine as a painkiller, although I am trying to take this only in extreme circumstanses as this is meant to have a bit of a constipating effect (this would be counter-productive sometimes).I would describe myself as IBS A (alternating) as I have spells of constipation - upto 6 days - folowed by a day or 2 of diarrhoea/frequnt BMs, but most of these BMs are cases of straining to evacuate because I desparately feel the need to go.Baz


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people with IBS-D do well on daily Imodium. The dose will vary but 5 total a day is not outrageous, but it depends on how severe the diarrhea is. Someone with 5-10 very urgent very loose stools a day will need more than someone that only has a couple of episodes a day that are not as loose. Usually better control is from taking 2 doses a day 12 hours apart than all at once (even with the same number of pills) especially if you have symptoms all day long.The thing is if you get too constipated or backed up from the dose you are taking then it is to high for you, or it might mean trying something else.Daily Imodium does not cure IBS so you don't get any benefit when you stop.


----------



## Kirsty1 (Jan 14, 2009)

Do you think the citalopram works Baz? Is the Amytriptiline working for you, never worked for me made me awfully groggy? Did they send you to a Psychologist as well? Sorry for all the questions! Did the doctor sign you off work permanantly or did you just decide to stop? Sorry I am not being nosey but if life gets any worse for me don't know how I am going to cope with my job







As far as I know IBS is not part of any DLA scheme?Kirsty


----------

